# Windows 10 - help with email



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2019)

*Friend is having trouble setting up her gmail. Recently transferred from Windows 7 to Windows 10.Is there any way she can just keep using the email she had. She is working on Google Chrome. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thank you! 
*


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2019)

Yes, she should definitely be able to use her existing email.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 20, 2019)

Citygirl said:


> *Friend is having trouble setting up her gmail. Recently transferred from Windows 7 to Windows 10.Is there any way she can just keep using the email she had. She is working on Google Chrome. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thank you!
> *


Go to her e mail website through the browser.

Example: I have AOL Mail, I typed in AOL Mail Log In in a search engine, then I saved the website to my favorites/bookmark.


----------



## Mike (Apr 20, 2019)

Ask Google.

Mike.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2019)

​Thanks so much to those who took the time to reply to me. So far nothing is working but will will keep plugging away. Thanks again!


----------



## Mike (Apr 20, 2019)

Citygirl, I have made Google my home page in Mozilla
FireFox, anytime that I go to my home page, my Gmail
account has a link at the top right of the page.

That may be the way to go, make Google the home page.

Mike.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2019)

​Mike, I already mentioned that to her, cuz I have that, but it didn't work for her. Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## kburra (Apr 20, 2019)

Delete


----------



## kburra (Apr 21, 2019)

Just go here and login:   https://support.google.com/mail/answer/8494?co=GENIE.Platform=Desktop&hl=en


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2019)

I recently had to switch to Windows 10 (I loathe it, BTW).  I've always used Mozilla for my e-mail, and I can't get to work, either.  I think I'll just call Dell (I get free setup help from them) and see if they can set it up for me.


----------



## kburra (Apr 21, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I recently had to switch to Windows 10 (I loathe it, BTW).  I've always used Mozilla for my e-mail, and I can't get to work, either.  I think I'll just call Dell (I get free setup help from them) and see if they can set it up for me.


I does not matter what browser you are using, irrespective of Win 10 Win7 etc..You can use Firefox ,Chrome,..because Gmail is web Based and is NOT on your computer, if you click the link I posted above and then click the link "Sign in to Gmail" using your Username and password it can not fail


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 21, 2019)

Citygirl said:


> *Friend is having trouble setting up her gmail. Recently transferred from Windows 7 to Windows 10.Is there any way she can just keep using the email she had. She is working on Google Chrome. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thank you!
> *



Who is her e mail provider?? AOL,Yahoo,GMail, ???????


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 21, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Who is her e mail provider?? AOL,Yahoo,GMail, ???????



Ken, she says Gmail in the post.   I overlooked that at first, too.   So she should be able to just go to gmail.com and sign in, regardless of browser.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2019)

*​C'est Moi: Thanks for that added info. I will relay the message.*


----------



## kburra (Apr 21, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Ken, she says Gmail in the post.   I overlooked that at first, too.   So she should be able to just go to gmail.com and sign in, regardless of browser.



Mmmm what I said earlier?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 22, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Ken, she says Gmail in the post.   I overlooked that at first, too.   So she should be able to just go to gmail.com and sign in, regardless of browser.





kburra said:


> Mmmm what I said earlier?



.https://accounts.google.com/signin/...flowName=GlifWebSignIn&flowEntry=ServiceLogin


----------

